# tool trailers



## pipercub17

how many of you guys use trailers for you drywall/taping tools
i am thinking about geting a small cargo trailer for my stuff 
geting sick of taking it all out of my truck etc when we go camping ect 

anyways 
i just wanna see some pics of your trailer setups :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna

Im the trailer king, and i love it, will try and get a pic posted over the weekend, i designed mine and got it made and its awsome.
I used to have vans and yes the trailer can be a hassel to back but you get use to it and i only need one vehicle now and my 4WD can put my trailer anywhere i want.


----------



## suncoast drywaller

I have had a trailer for about the last 5 years. they can be a pain in the arse at times when backing or when you might be working in hard to get at cramped areas eg shopping centers or city centre .I thing the advantages outweigh the disadvantages . I use my 4wd for other things other than work so it is so easy just to unhook the trailer and your away .You can have materials or tools you only need every so often in the trailer where they are needed unexpectidly eg screws flex tape ect .Mine is nothing special but I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## drywallnflorida

Trailer all the way, its easy to unhook and I have no tools in the truck to worry about. Don't have the "oh " I forgot to load that very often. about 90% of all equipment is always in it.


----------



## joepro0000

Cars only here.


----------



## cazna

Here is my trailer, i love it, it works very well for me. The doors lift up for good access and shelter from the rain and i have signs on them. I had shelves built into it, And the sides of the trailer make great work benches, and being single axle its easy to move around and the weight is very well balanced for lifting on and off the tow ball.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon

That is excellent. Thanks for drywall tips from the bottom of the world !!
I thought my day was boring until I saw this.

Tycoon


----------



## tricounty dwall

Trailors are ideal for drywall. I have been using the same trailor for 8 years and all ive had to do is replace the jack and tires 2 times. I built shelves so i can put odds and ends that get lost in a tool box and i put tie downs up front> with the tie downs i stand all my benches and slilts up and ratchet strap them for the ride. And also u can carry scaffolding in the from job to job. So basically they are well worth it


----------



## pipercub17

thats a cool lil trailer 
now only if i could find something like that 
keep the pics coming guys :thumbup:


----------



## cazna

It actually just a standard trailer with a purpose built top on it, i have the tail gates for it if i ever had to take it off or sell it but its worked out fantastic for me, im a painter as well so the side workbenches are great for paint tins etc and i made it so the height of the doors when open dont whack me in the head, i can stand under it nicely, its claimed a few taller guys and me if its on un level ground but trust me, you do that only once. Sometimes if its a busy jobsite i just get there first and push it out of the way, on grass. around the back, whatever suits, then park my truck up the road and im not trapped in by other trades.
There is a plumbing tube on the top behind the ladder with screw cap ends for the trims too, and if i need some treastles i just tie em on the front drawbar. Its great, i couldnt think of a better way of managing costs and gear.


----------



## Mudstar

I could never understand why anyone would want to bring all there tools to the job. The only thing I could figure is they're not sure what they need in the first place.


----------



## cazna

I dont bring all my tools to the job, i keep my trailer as un cluttered as i can and take what i need from my shed and put back what i dont need every morning, if i took everything thing it would be a mess and make the day harder than it needs to be.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

I use a basic 5x8' cube trailer with a 5' ceiling. If I had it to do over I'd get a slightly larger one. With ladder racks on top, and a 4" abs pipe bolted on top to hold spare corner bead, its pretty functional. I built racking down one side (inside) for small stuff and lugger bins, and the remaining side serves well for the bigger loose stuff like my vacuum and texture sprayer. Being able to drop the trailer at the end of the day is great when I need the vehicle for personal use. I can save on fuel for jobs way out of town by leaving the trailer at site too. Without the trailer I burn about 30% less fuel. My trailer was made by Forest River, and is pretty much an entry level trailer. I'd recommend buying a better quality trailer having gone the cheap route once.


----------



## wnybassman




----------



## mudslingerdrywall

I use a van for my tools, but it's my dedicated work van, so I don't need to worry about cleaning it out for weekend use. it's a 1998 GMC safari. bought it from a sparky, so it already had the ladder rack, a cargo separation, and a locking console with clipboard built in.









I have a trailer to haul my sheets with, it's a 2005, 3500lb axle, made by continental cargo.
it's small, only 9 feet to the v-nose, but i can fit 4x8 sheets in it. any bigger and I'll have them delivered. 







white trailers are sooo last week 

thinking about putting the ladder rack on the trailer...it's a bit lower than the van, would make it easier to access...


----------



## drywallmike08

my first trailer was in 2001 i bought a new wells cargo 6x12 with side door used it for a side job in the middle of nowere i chained it to a telephone pole so i thought it was safe come to find out the door hinges are like the ones in your house a hammer and punch knock out the pins in one nite it was empy and had to spend the money i made on the job to replace the tools so check the hinges if they are the same put a small tack weld on the bottom allso i advise putting plywood on the inside if it doesent all ready someone got in my brothers with tin snips ! sold mine to one of my bosses he used it to move his whole family and company to bozeman mt
and still has it to this day


----------



## tricounty dwall

drywallmike08 said:


> my first trailer was in 2001 i bought a new wells cargo 6x12 with side door used it for a side job in the middle of nowere i chained it to a telephone pole so i thought it was safe come to find out the door hinges are like the ones in your house a hammer and punch knock out the pins in one nite it was empy and had to spend the money i made on the job to replace the tools so check the hinges if they are the same put a small tack weld on the bottom allso i advise putting plywood on the inside if it doesent all ready someone got in my brothers with tin snips ! sold mine to one of my bosses he used it to move his whole family and company to bozeman mt
> and still has it to this day


Glad that u added that about the plywood. I also did that. I put 1/2 on the sides and the front. And glad i did. A cpl of times people have tried to break in it. Its well worth the time and money. And when u plywood it u can put hangers up to hang cords and other stuff


----------



## gazman

Found this older thread and thought that I would post a few pics of my trailer.


----------



## Mudshark

Very nice gazman - you look to a well organized kind of guy.


----------



## gazman

I try.


----------



## unique23

I have a knapheide service body truck trailer in really nice condition. stainless steel ladder rack, galvanized shelving, stainless steel hook for rope or cable. My brother left it hear and I want to sell it. I don't know what to ask for it though. Does anyone have any idea what I should ask for it. I can post some pictures if that will help?
Thanks


----------



## PrecisionTaping

unique23 said:


> I have a knapheide service body truck trailer in really nice condition. stainless steel ladder rack, galvanized shelving, stainless steel hook for rope or cable. My brother left it hear and I want to sell it. I don't know what to ask for it though. Does anyone have any idea what I should ask for it. I can post some pictures if that will help?
> Thanks


Ya! Posts some pics bro.


----------



## Workaholic

unique23 said:


> I have a knapheide service body truck trailer in really nice condition. stainless steel ladder rack, galvanized shelving, stainless steel hook for rope or cable. My brother left it hear and I want to sell it. I don't know what to ask for it though. Does anyone have any idea what I should ask for it. I can post some pictures if that will help?
> Thanks


Pics.


----------



## Workaholic

I don't have a trailer, I have thought about them from time to time though. Here is what I work out of. 

I got a Adrien Steel ladder rack for an Astro for sale though and a couple Adrien Steel cargo shelves. :whistling2:


----------



## unique23

*Pics of Trailer*

Here ya go. Some pics of trailer


----------



## pjwooly

yeah nice one gazza.. your well orgy-nized mate :thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

tool trailer


----------



## carpentaper

working at a golf course?


----------



## moore

I have a cousin that carries mud around in a shopping cart..
We call him 'the homeless drywall man'  He lives in South Carolina ..so It makes sense..:whistling2:


----------



## thefinisher

moore said:


> I have a cousin that carries mud around in a shopping cart..
> We call him 'the homeless drywall man'  He lives in South Carolina ..so It makes sense..:whistling2:



Lol, we used to have a trailer when we finished everything. We had it "custom" built. Was made from an old spray rig and we lengthened it and put racks on the side to carry scaffolding and we had racks on the top for all our ladders. Could carry all the walkbords etc in the middle along with all the tools and such.


----------



## icerock drywall

carpentaper said:


> working at a golf course?


I load my golf cart into my cargo trailer to take my tools to the front door....:blink: lol


----------



## gordie

Mudstar said:


> I could never understand why anyone would want to bring all there tools to the job. The only thing I could figure is they're not sure what they need in the first place.


haha you sound like the guy who help me out in this trade he doesn't need anything either.But he's allways borrowing my crap. o well hes welcom to it i owe him that ill just get a tailer lol.


----------



## Square Foot

I got an excellent deal on a almost new enclosed trailer about 6 months ago.....and if I can ever learn to back the damned up properly, I'll start using it


----------



## moore

gordie said:


> haha you sound like the guy who help me out in this trade he doesn't need anything either.But he's allways borrowing my crap. o well hes welcom to it i owe him that ill just get a tailer lol.


 More than likely Mudstar works for a D/C. All he needs is his basic tools. His boss probably owns a trailer.
I can load my truck down to the hilt...But when the hangers call cause they need an extra walk plank or ladder etc...guess what?:whistling2:


----------



## gordie

moore said:


> More than likely Mudstar works for a D/C. All he needs is his basic tools. His boss probably owns a trailer.
> I can load my truck down to the hilt...But when the hangers call cause they need an extra walk plank or ladder etc...guess what?:whistling2:[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I need a trailor but im broke spent to much on xmas. My van is packed LOL.


----------



## plugger

One of the fellas i worked with, with my old boss has had this sitting in his backyard for awhile, to much of a inconvienence for him, has lent it to me! 

The back of my ute is normally choc a block with just my hand tools etc. but now no room for the new stuff! 

So tomorrow the empire begins! :thumbup:


----------



## gazman

My deepest sympathies on driving a Falcon Plugger .


----------



## plugger

I had never imagined myself ever buying a Ford mate, but just the BA's pulled me in! For quite a few years i had always wanted one. And to be honest its lovely to drive! ****s all over the VU Ute i had before it.. Next up thou im heading towards a Triton!


----------



## gazman

Forget the Triton, get one of these and you will never look back.

http://www.nissan.com.au/Cars-Vehicles/Navara/Overview


----------



## plugger

Well I'm awhile off a new car yet Gaz. Make a fair crack of this new gig for myself and get the debts down abit then ill reconsider! Til then I'm gonna be running that Falcon into the ground haha!


----------



## gazman

Thats cool Plugger, just stirring the pot.


----------



## cazna

A triton eh plugger.

My uncle got himself a new challanger..........And returned it two weeks later.

Rust coming out of spot welds and seams, Bad paint job etc, The list went on and on.

Apparantly they had a flood and some vehicle plants got flooded out, Honda crushed all there new vehicles that got flooded so my uncle guessed his new challanger was a flood vehicle.

He has a nissan double cab from 10 years ago and cant believe the finish and how well its built compared to the new challanger.

Not sure if Mitzi is taking a turn for the worse but always helps to hear others experances.


----------



## skim-coat

I use a topper top and it works great. It has 3 compartments in it for tool and what ever else I want to put in it, its worth the $1500 to get one never for get a tool.


----------



## icerock drywall

my little trailer


----------



## moore

Is your Daughter driving Ice? Mine starts next year..
I'm A nervous wreck already!!


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Is your Daughter driving Ice? Mine starts next year..
> I'm A nervous wreck already!!


she is only 11  but I am thinking about putting my gas saver car into storage for her and picking up a jeep:thumbup:
your Daughter will do just fine just tell her no cell phone!!!


----------



## A smooth finish

Hey Ice I just picked up a trailer i see you got yours set up pretty nice. You got any more pictures. I need some ideas on how to set mine up for everything.

Thanks


----------



## Captain Drywall

good organization, me like


----------



## DiasDePlaya

I use two Graco Mark V and two Graco RTX 1500 with all the extra equipment, and it is always a problem to move them. Basically I work painting large apartment buildings and in each building I work several months, then I no need to bring my stuff every day, get it in the building. My project is to buy a trailer with ramp door and place in underground buildings like warehouse. My concern is theft. Will be the trailer safe enough?


----------



## moore

DiasDePlaya said:


> I use two Graco Mark V and two Graco RTX 1500 with all the extra equipment, and it is always a problem to move them. Basically I work painting large apartment buildings and in each building I work several months, then I no need to bring my stuff every day, get it in the building. My project is to buy a trailer with ramp door and place in underground buildings like warehouse. My concern is theft. Will be the trailer safe enough?


http://www.etrailer.com/landing.aspx?nav=Lock&fTab=accessories I hate to see any man's tools walk away. 
Welcome to DWT Playa!


----------



## icerock drywall

A smooth finish said:


> Hey Ice I just picked up a trailer i see you got yours set up pretty nice. You got any more pictures. I need some ideas on how to set mine up for everything.
> 
> Thanks


the cp tube holder has water in it...job to job in the summer and one wall my pole set in as well in pvc pipe


----------



## Captain Drywall

I use a 4x6 trailer with a job box on it. Its light gas mileage stays the same. I have a tacoma pu. sorry couldnt find pics of it. I like the trailers ive seen here,


----------



## icerock drywall

Captain Drywall said:


> I use a 4x6 trailer with a job box on it. Its light gas mileage stays the same. I have a tacoma pu. sorry couldnt find pics of it. I like the trailers ive seen here,


I have not used my trailer in a long time ....is to cold and the roads are crap ...so I have been working out of my truck and I am lost with out it...think I need a van:yes:


----------



## keke

this is not a bad idea :yes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E786zplPaZM#t=296


----------



## cazna

Well set up keke isn't he, Wonder what he does? Spot the dunny roll holder.


----------



## keke

not sure what he does for living but he claims that trailer was around $2800 :blink:
here's the article http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/home...-tool-trailer_o.aspx?dfpzone=blogs.davidfrane


----------



## gazman

I had an interesting start to the day this morning.


----------



## keke




----------



## gazman

Draging it into position to hook up the lift.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqo045RbQas&list=UUKQltwfzVXEP3Km1cvxQ0QA


----------



## gazman

Lifting it onto a mates trailer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1Xz-fLtqVM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> I had an interesting start to the day this morning.


Oh man Gaz!!! Not so good!


----------



## cazna

OMG Gaz, Just wondering, Do you have to get a warrant of fitness check on the trailer every 6 months?? I have to here.

So what happened, How did the U bolts snap?


----------



## moore

That Sucks Gaz! You better get her up and going soon.
Or you truck could end up looking like mine........


Or Not.....


----------



## gazman

I am not sure what happened, I replaced the u bolts about 8 weeks ago. Maybe they were faulty, I don't really know. I had just slowed down for some road works, so I was only going 80kmph. But man did it go off with a bang. 
There is no mandatory inspection of trailers here, once it is registered that's it.
I have ordered a new open trailer so I will just bolt my top on to it. I can't afford the down time of a rebuild. This one will have tandem axles.


----------



## cazna

Seems odd doesn't it, I have to get a WOF warrant of fitness every 6 months, They hire old fussy [email protected] mechanics that get off on fault finding or if anythings wrong or could go wrong you have to fix or the warrant expires and you have no insurance and if a cop pulls you up and you have no WOF you get a fine. 

Maybe there was just a slight bit of slack somewhere on the bolts and the jarred and fractured themselves?? Really doesn't seem right though, Are theyhigh tensile?? I think they suppose to be?

A tandem, Oh god no, Ive had two tandems and two single axles, The tandems are gone, Never again, Still got the two single axles, Tandems are just so much harder to move around and back, I un hook and push mine about a bit, I couldn't do that with tandems.And they tended to bouce and be noisy on the road, And harder to hook and un hook, One might suit you though, that's just what I found.


----------



## Kiwiman

Crikey Gaz, you're lucky it didn't roll over like Ricks truck must have done :whistling2:
Thats weird to lose both sides like that, you would expect one side to let go and the other side to just bend back.


----------



## mld

I smell sabotage.... 2BUCK!!!!!!


----------



## gazman

Well in the end I spent two days fixing my trailer. My father has a body shop with a hoist and all of the equipment I need. So she has been up and going for a while now. But I decided that I carry too much weight for a single axle so I ordered a whole new trailer.


----------



## gazman

So here is the new one. I have spent the last few days fitting it out. It is still a work in progress.


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> So here is the new one. I have spent the last few days fitting it out. It is still a work in progress.


Ur some perfectionist Gaz!:thumbsup:
My van looks more like Moores truck!


----------



## Dumb Drywaller

pipercub17 said:


> how many of you guys use trailers for you drywall/taping tools
> i am thinking about geting a small cargo trailer for my stuff
> geting sick of taking it all out of my truck etc when we go camping ect
> 
> anyways
> i just wanna see some pics of your trailer setups :thumbsup:


 A trailer offers many benefits vs. a truck. When my truck wears out I'll likely go with a trailer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumb Drywaller

moore said:


> That Sucks Gaz! You better get her up and going soon.
> Or you truck could end up looking like mine........
> 
> 
> Or Not.....


Classic work truck! :thumbup:


----------

